# New at this :)



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey there everyone,were from sunny Scotland in Inverness,were planning on buying some baby chicks or fertilised eggs,which would you go with for a first timer? I've done a lot of reading and research but I believe in experience over books,that's where you guys come in,please help


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Go with the chicks *!
*You can learn/experiment with _hatching _fertilized eggs later. (It is not often _successful _in the first few tries.)
ALSO...get STANDARD...Common Breeds at first...that are well-proven. ( less hassle )
and _ENJOY _the BEGINNING !
_THEN later...get involved in the more interesting and difficult ( sometimes ) pursuits.
( You'll _THEN _have a "better idea" _of just WHAT it is that YOU wish to do...)

*1st. START-OFF EASY*.
*2nd. *THEN go where you choose with it.
*3rd. *Keep a NOTEBOOK daily......
.....because you will appreciate it _later _*! 

*_just MY 2-pesos worth,_ 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thank you very much  we have a few hatcheries here in Scotland I think I'll give them a call today,this is something we have always wanted to do,and this forum popped up on google,it's fantastic! Speak soon


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome from here in wales. i agree, go for the chicks.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Eek just called our local poultry farm and will be going to visit soon,any hints or tips?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

For a first timer I totally suggest chicks ! Hatching eggs is not as easy as it seems and it will be a complete waste of your money if they dont hatch. Good luck on which ever you choose.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

chengdu said:


> Eek just called our local poultry farm and will be going to visit soon,any hints or tips?


Lots of pictures. Welcome to chicken world, and the forum.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone you lovely bunch,pics to follow


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Good Luck, you are going to have great fun with chickens. We have our first batch of chicks now and they are so entertaining.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How fun! New baby chicks and you get to pick them too! Nothing like getting your first chicks. You'll never regret the decision to get them. They are adorable, entertaining, friendly, smart, make you breakfast most days, and simply addicting!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

One piece of advise! Have your coop and chicken run ready before you get them. It becomes a major rush when you have the chicks but the run and coop aren't ready. Trust me! Dealing with that now!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thank you ,we're all set up here in Inverness ,cant wait to meet and watch our new additions grow,I had a neighbour that had chickens in an old house we lived in,and I adored them,can't wait


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very exciting! Congrats, can't wait to see photos


----------

